# Hello from MI



## mystic warrior (Mar 7, 2006)

Well lets see I am a full time student working on a degree in computer networking. I am a former marine at one point in my life. As far as my background in the martial arts I have trained in. Hoi jeon moo sool (hapkido), Shorin-ryu, To-shindo, Aikido, Tae kwon do,
Hwa rang do, Wing chun.
I am however thinking about training in Bujinkan or kuk sool won once college is over.
And that is about it, I hope to learn a lot and maybe even share some to.


----------



## MJS (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome Mystic Warrior. I will be very interested in reading your posts.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the foum  I like your screen name is thee any reason you choose it


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 7, 2006)

well when I was a kid this will tell how old I am but.
The ninja craze was big so I was always into mystery kind of thing.
And the warrior part came from me being a marine.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk, Mystic Warrior!  *


----------



## Sarah (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting
Terry


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome, mystic warrior!  happy posting!


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks you all


----------



## Last Fearner (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello MW, and welcome to MT! I am also from MI.  Are you in the UP or the LP. I also study TKD.  I think it is excellent training IMHO - lol :ultracool 

We have some other training in common too (Hapkido & Aikdio). Although, I was in the Army, not the Marines (don't hold that against me  ).

Where in Michigan are you from? Do you have a school where you teach or study? Come by and post some time on the Taekwondo boards. That's usually where I lurk about - lol. 
:lurk:

Look forward to sharing some thoughts and experiences!

Chief Master Darwin J. Eisenhart :asian:


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. 

Good Luck with your Schooling both college and MA.

I am also a full time student, but you have me beat on the MA....I don't get much time to work out anymore...which really sucks (Bachelors - Business Management, Associates Business Information Systems)(WOO HOO.... I'm almost done though.)


----------



## still learning (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums........Aloha


----------



## Marvin (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Mystic, I'm in MI as well. If you are in the Flint arrea come by and say hi!


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.  Just joined recently, too.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome MW 

Enjoy the Board and Any questions.. just ask~!

~Tess


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi mystic warrior   Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting!


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 8, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> Hello MW, and welcome to MT! I am also from MI. Are you in the UP or the LP. I also study TKD. I think it is excellent training IMHO - lol :ultracool
> 
> We have some other training in common too (Hapkido & Aikdio). Although, I was in the Army, not the Marines (don't hold that against me  ).
> 
> ...


I will put it this way I am from where your Sr. GM had his school untill Keith took it over.


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 8, 2006)

I am not training as of yet however I am thinking about still keeping it korean and doing KSW or just going to the bujinkan


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2006)

mystic warrior said:
			
		

> I am not training as of yet however I am thinking about still keeping it korean and doing KSW or just going to the bujinkan


Oh, did the MI HRD school close?


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 8, 2006)

Long time ago
I think 3 or so years ago.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi mystic warrior,

I am also in the great state of Michigan. Good luck with
your training.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## bydand (Mar 12, 2006)

Mystic Warrior,

welcome!  I'm also located in MI (at least for another 9 days) over in the Ludington area.  You will fing lots of great people here!


----------



## Drac (Mar 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## Miles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Mystic Warrior,  I am from SE MI as well.  Happy postings!

Miles


----------



## Realitycheck (Mar 13, 2006)

I am from the Grand Rapids Area as I previously mentioned.
There are some great schools throughout Michigan--dependig on what you are looking for. There are also some great Marine oraganizations 

I am not in the position to rejoin. Not sure I would anymore if I could. Politics of the current admin are not anything I am fond of. My brothers and sisters in arms I support all the way. I serve now in other ways. If there are any of you out there who are no longer serving in arms, you may want to consider the League. We monthly do food distributions for the needy as well as assisting homeless vets. I work every Sunday on a dimentia unit at the Home for Vets, supervising delinquent youth interactions. The kids play games like dominos or "war" or just talk with the guys. Its great.

As far as the MA go, if you are ever in Grand Rapids or its nearby cities and dont mind making the trip in we have two of the best CMA instructors around. Master Lee is arguably the best Praying Mantis guy in the US,http://www.sifulee.com and possibly the foremost expert in Taiji Tanglang in the world. Sifu Chan is no slouch either, a Wing Chun and Jow Ga master, his school teaches San Shou as well.http://http://www.chanskungfu.com/school.htm

I have learned from Sensei Ernest Estrada--a remarkable source of knowledge in all things Shorin Ryu, just a fabulous teacher that I look foreword to doing more with. http://www.renbukan.timsdomain.com/contact.htm

In the SE part of the state, I have trained and maintained a longtime friendship with Grandmaster David Zacker of the Tang Soo Do Martial Arts Society and would refer interested parties to his website http://www.michigantsd.com or another great resourse for Tang Soo Do, Okinawan weapons and Modern Arnis is Master Bill BArker, unfortunately his site is down at the moment.

There is a fabulous Arnis instructor out of Holland, and numerous other resources.

Any ??? on any of this stuff in Michigan pleasse let me know, I have a pretty good network between Cadillac, Kalamazoo, Holland and Detroit.

Peace.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings, welcome to MT, I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT, I look forward to your posts.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi :wavey: Welcome to MT.  Always nice to have another computer guy join the board!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!! :boing1:


----------



## mystic warrior (Aug 3, 2006)

thank you all


----------



## Brother John (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome!!!!



good ta have ya


Your Brother
John


----------



## Kreth (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

